

Rosetta Stone to be first VC-backed IPO in six months - byrneseyeview
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/04/01/AR2009040103976.html?wprss=rss_business

======
chris11
Good for them. I really don't see this as a sign that investor confidence is
increasing though. Rosetta Stone is probably the most recognized names in
computerized language instruction, and I am sure it is profitable. The company
is also around 17 years old.

So I really don't see investing in Rosetta Stone to be a big risk. I have no
idea how the stock is going to do, but I don't see any significant risk that
the company will go bankrupt or lose the majority of its value in a year. They
already have a successful business model.

------
martythemaniak
"According to the company's recent filing with the SEC, Rosetta plans to grow
its business with new types of Web-based language instruction services."

Hopefully a good mobile application for Blackberry/android/iphone is a part of
that. I used the desktop app for a while and felt it was a pretty good way to
casually pick up a language (when paired with a dictionary and some
grammar/theory books), but gave it up. I have a 40min commute each way 5 days
a week, and would gladly use a mobile app if they had one.

------
mikecuesta
Hopefully this is a decent indicator of increased investor confidence.

